# There an easy way to un-metamorph?



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

So I applied some metamorphs on .886 way back in early November.. now I am dropping 4G signal left and right for some reason after all the 4G issues and i'd like to apply the newest OTA update, which obviously fails the check and fails to apply.

I dont want to have to restore my old backup I made prior to the metamorph's which is months old.. there an easy way to un-metamorph so that I can get the OTA upgrade? eh? eh???


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Your on the stock Rom I assume? Download and flash the stock Rom without wiping anything.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep, stock rom, I simply rooted .886 and applied some droidpirate metamorphs.. the blue ICS 4G/Signal/battery metamorphs.

So I would download the stock ROM, bootstrap to CWM and apply it and just reboot after? If so, awesome!

would this be what I need? http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip or would this need to be applied in stock recovery.. and does stock recovery wipe data/cache if I apply this?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Apply that in stock recovery. Not sure if it automatically wipes data/cache but prob couldn't hurt to manually do that first.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd like to have wipe my phone if I don't have to.. =(


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Apply that in stock recovery. Not sure if it automatically wipes data/cache but prob couldn't hurt to manually do that first.


I believe he's trying to avoid a data/cache wipe so he doesn't lose anything (backing stuff up and restoring is a pita on the bionic)


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Apply that in stock recovery. Not sure if it automatically wipes data/cache but prob couldn't hurt to manually do that first.


Since its the same Rom you should be fine not wiping data or cache, however there may be script in the zip that wipes everything while flashing (chances are slim since most devs don't put that script in)


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

If I can find someone's .886 systemui.apk and framework-res.apk, think if I copied them to my phone and rebooted, the metamorph's would revert back? seems the ones I applied, modified the framework and systemui.apk's


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice.. went to copy that file to my SD card and noticed it's filename is 5.7.893, not the one I need.. =(

Found one.. I hope.









Went to apply it and it failed the patch check on systemui.apk

Back to square 1.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

You may have to flash all the way back...you can use releasedroot for that.

Btw what's a metamorph.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Think of an APK as basically a zip file. You can use 7ZIP to open them up and navigate them like a folder.. inside your .APK files is a folder called "meta"

it holds all the images for a specific part of the system. SystemUI.APK holds your battery, signal bars, 3G/4G logos and other stuff. A Metamorph allows you to change those icons to whatever you wish.. check droidpirate.com

however, since you modify your systemui.apk and framework-res.apk you remove yourself from the OTA path because the upgrades verify those files, and if modified, instantly fails and reboots.

I was able to get my stock icons back. I copied a fresh copy of systemui.apk and framework-res.apk to my SD card from my computer. On my phone, I used a root explorer to select systemui.apk and copied it. then I went to system/app and renamed systemui.apk to .bak which instantly begins the FC loop. Thankfully you can still click "paste" inbetween the FC's.. once it's pasted, just reboot. Did this for both files and got back to normal.. time to do the OTA upgrade!!


----------

